# Is it wrong that I love these shoes???



## SalJ (Dec 3, 2007)

Shoes

I would never ever normally go for something like this (and still won't as I can't afford Â£260!!). Plus they are as seen on Amy Winehouse who I can't stand, but I love them anyway!!


----------



## KellyB (Dec 3, 2007)

While they are not my style, they are cute. I like things that you don't see everyone else wearing.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 3, 2007)

The style of the shoe is cute but not the patterns and that.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 3, 2007)

cute, but Im not a mule gal, and they are tooo high


----------



## bCreative (Dec 3, 2007)

There ok. I wouldn't wear them personally.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Dec 3, 2007)

They are a little too busy for my taste because i usually like somethign more plain...but thats just me. They could look cute with a nice jean outfit?


----------



## LilDee (Dec 3, 2007)

I think they are awesome! i love them!

And i love Amy Winehouses music too


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 3, 2007)

Those are different! I like them but wouldn't wear them.


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 3, 2007)

i love them!!


----------



## MACmaniac (Dec 3, 2007)

I like 'em!


----------



## luxotika (Dec 3, 2007)

They are neat lookin'!


----------



## mayyami (Dec 3, 2007)

they look really cute, but it's really expensive, and they're not the versatile type shoe either.


----------



## monniej (Dec 3, 2007)

too cute! i say go for it!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree with Mayyami, for the price, they are not a versatile shoe.. (my mum would be shocked I'm suggesting NOT to buy shoes, lol)

however on the other hand, the heart wants what the heart wants. If your heart yearns for them, there's no escaping it, haha


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 3, 2007)

Manders posted them awhile ago...

I love them!

I just don't think it would be worth it for the price... I probably wouldn't wear them enough...

The only shoe I'd pay a price for would be Christian Louboutins.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 3, 2007)

those are awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i have shoes that are kinda like that acutally, theyre kitten heeled. but they cost me like $20 on sale at some prom dress shop in town.

i live for pop art stuff (so much im gonna get a leictenstien painting tattooed on my arm).


----------



## fawp (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, those are pretty wild. I like them.


----------



## Karren (Dec 4, 2007)

Those are wild!! Hell, all my shoes together don't add up to the cost of those!! lol


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 4, 2007)

I want them. I'd totally wear them too but I know for the most part I'd just be admiring them while they sit in the closet... and I'd definitely not get my money's worth. Plus, I don't like Amy Winehouse.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 4, 2007)

love em!


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 4, 2007)

They are different. I'll bet Hot topic might have some knock-offs close to those!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Dec 4, 2007)

i love the style of them and the nosebleed heels, but i am not into the (pow!-zap!-bang!) cartoonish print on them.


----------

